# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Can anybody say how much HCG is likely to raise Estrogen levels?

## socalfun64

Hi guys,

I haven't been able to get BW recently, it'll probably be a week or two more. I was just wondering if anybody knows how much HCG , being used @ 3x a week @ 250iu ea. is likely to raise your Estradiol level? I'm sure it's different for each person, but what about a ballpark estimate. I'm trying to gauge how much I should increase my AI dosage until I get my new BW. Right now I'm dosing Liquidex @ .25mg 2x/wk.

Thanks everybody!

Socalfun64

----------


## HRTstudent

I wouldn't change anything, unless I started to get signs of gyno. The risks of having slightly elevated e2 levels for a few weeks are probably nil.

Also, are you on TRT?

Like you said, we can't tell you how much it will raise your e2... but 250iu of HCG eod coupled with 200mg T per week did get people into supraphysiologic testosterone levels . You could expect "more" aromatisation at that point compared to a lower, normal range. (see Low-Dose Human Chorionic Gonadotropin Maintains Intratesticular Testosterone in Normal Men with Testosterone-Induced Gonadotropin Suppression - http://j***.endojournals.org/content/90/5/2595.full for more)

the forum site is blanking out that url but it is *j c e m*

----------


## bullshark99

As HRT stated, I doubt a couple weeks will mean a whole lot in the big picture, but best I can do is share my experience. I recently crashed my E2 from excessive use of anastrozole, stopped it completely for 30 days and was using 200mg of T per wk, also was told to bump HcG up to 500 3x per wk. In a matter of 30 days went from 5.7 to 46. I dont remember the Exact scale but range was 7-48 if not mistaken. Bottom line in a matter of 30 days I went from one extreme to the other.

----------


## socalfun64

> I wouldn't change anything, unless I started to get signs of gyno. The risks of having slightly elevated e2 levels for a few weeks are probably nil.
> 
> Also, are you on TRT?
> 
> Like you said, we can't tell you how much it will raise your e2... but 250iu of HCG eod coupled with 200mg T per week did get people into supraphysiologic testosterone levels . You could expect "more" aromatisation at that point compared to a lower, normal range. (see Low-Dose Human Chorionic Gonadotropin Maintains Intratesticular Testosterone in Normal Men with Testosterone-Induced Gonadotropin Suppression - http://j***.endojournals.org/content/90/5/2595.full for more)
> 
> the forum site is blanking out that url but it is *j c e m*


HRT, Yes, I'm currently doing 80mg 2x/wk of Test-C. I have read about what your talking about. In fact, it seems that maybe that is the cause of the elevated E2 levels (the increased Aromatisation of Test into E2, caused by the increase on Test). Soooo, maybe then it would be wise to lower my twice weekly Test-c injections from 80mg to lets say... 65mg instead of raising the AI dosage?? What do you think??

----------


## jamotech

> Hi guys,
> 
> I haven't been able to get BW recently, it'll probably be a week or two more. I was just wondering if anybody knows how much HCG , being used @ 3x a week @ 250iu ea. is likely to raise your Estradiol level? I'm sure it's different for each person, but what about a ballpark estimate. I'm trying to gauge how much I should increase my AI dosage until I get my new BW. Right now I'm dosing Liquidex @ .25mg 2x/wk.
> 
> Thanks everybody!
> 
> Socalfun64


From what ive read, HCG will raise intratesticular E. AI is not very effective for controlling intratesticular E, so adjusting your ai dose to compensate wont help  :Smilie:

----------


## HRTstudent

> HRT, Yes, I'm currently doing 80mg 2x/wk of Test-C. I have read about what your talking about. In fact, it seems that maybe that is the cause of the elevated E2 levels (the increased Aromatisation of Test into E2, caused by the increase on Test). Soooo, maybe then it would be wise to lower my twice weekly Test-c injections from 80mg to lets say... 65mg instead of raising the AI dosage?? What do you think??


if you are on a trt regimen and then add hcg , it's very reasonable to me that you would lower the T dose. if I could avoid taking an ai I absolutely would.

----------


## oatmeal69

> I was just wondering if anybody knows how much HCG, being used @ 3x a week @ 250iu ea. is likely to raise your Estradiol level? Socalfun64


Usually, HCG is... Umm... HOLY SH*T I LOVE YOUR AVATAR!

----------


## socalfun64

> Usually, HCG is... Umm... HOLY SH*T I LOVE YOUR AVATAR!


LOL!!! I Know!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## lovbyts

> Usually, HCG is... Umm... HOLY SH*T I LOVE YOUR AVATAR!




Yeah it's more than just a little distracting, isnt it. It looks like my shower/tub also so I keep imagining her in my bathroom.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
She doesn't look much over 21 either, does she?  :Smilie:

----------


## oatmeal69

Who is she??

----------


## GFA

I wish I could block it because makes viewing this forum at work difficult with big tits all over the screen haha.

----------


## bullshark99

No kidding, my assistaint walked in when I was reading a post and didnt realize it was up, she asked "what are you reading" One of lives embarresing moments!

----------


## lovbyts

You guys need to get a screen privacy filter so people can not see it unless they are looking directly at it. 3m makes them.

----------


## J DIESEL3

^^^^^ Yep what he said! lol

----------


## oatmeal69

Where do you guys work that you get to spend time on this forum ??? Are they hiring??

----------


## bullshark99

didnt know there was a such thing, tnx!!

----------


## lovbyts

> Where do you guys work that you get to spend time on this forum ??? Are they hiring??




Work is where I do 90%+ of my time on the forum between 8pm - 8am 3 days a week, 4 days ever other week with NO management looking over my shoulder, only one other co worker doing IT stuff.  :Smilie:  Sorry not hiring.

----------


## socalfun64

> Work is where I do 90%+ of my time on the forum between 8pm - 8am 3 days a week, 4 days ever other week with NO management looking over my shoulder, only one other co worker doing IT stuff.  Sorry not hiring.


Sounds like just what I used to do... I worked 12 hour shifts at a major ins. co. IT dept. as a Tech Supt Anylst. 3 on then 4 on. Great work, but killer on the family life & sleep(for me anyway).

----------


## lovbyts

> Sounds like just what I used to do... I worked 12 hour shifts at a major ins. co. IT dept. as a Tech Supt Anylst. 3 on then 4 on. Great work, but killer on the family life & sleep(for me anyway).




Sleep is over rated. lol 
Yeah if you can manage your time it's great especially having 3 day off one week and 4 the next. Unfortunately I rarely get 4 days off in a row, I always get called in to cover for someone and rarely say no. It's hard to pass up the $$$. It's also nice to be able to make any needed appointments right after work first thing in the mornings then go home to sleep. Unfortunately like you say the family and social life suffer because there is no time to do anything on your days off after working 12 hrs except sleep and you play catchup on your days off. Far to often I spend the first day off sleeping most of it away unless I just stay up but then I typically end up being awake 24 - 36 hrs straight.

----------


## oatmeal69

Hats off to you man, not everyone can do that. I tried taking a rotating 12 hour shift like that (3 days on 2 off, 4 nights on 3 off and switch - or something like that...) I didn't even last a month, I could never sleep. Hallucinations, panic attacks etc. Eventually I was stumbling around in a daze and just told my boss, Fire me if you have to, I cant do this." Too bad, the money was great.

----------

